# Got an Interview??? Well I got some(Infantry Officer Related) answers.......



## coreymclean (31 Mar 2008)

Well my Interview for the CF for Inf Officer is on April 2nd 2008. I am very excited and anxious.

I downloaded the interview prep sheet found at: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/interview_en.pdf
and went about trying to fill in all the information

Well it is not the easiest thing to find seeing as though the CF website does not give really detailed information.....
Anyways, after much research and online/phone chats with recruiters I have come up with the following information for Officers (particularly Infantry officers):

I will include what i have found below in the hopes that it make anothers process easier, but please note that you may want to cofirm information posted is correct in case it changes in the future or I was simply mistaken. Also any corrections are welcome or added information that you think would be good for me/others to know please feel free to add....

Cheers

AND AWAY WE GO:


Possible Employment Locations (Listed By My Preference):

Edmonton, Alberta: Princess Patricia’s Canadian light infantry (PPCLI)
Gagetown, New-Brunswick: Royal Canadian Regiment (RCR)
Winnepeg, Manitoba: (PPCLI)
Petawawa, Ontario: (RCR)
Valcartier and The Citadel (Quebec City), Quebec: Royal 22nd Regiment (R22eR)

Training Phases/Lengths/Locations:

*Phase I: * 
“Initial Assessment”and “Basic Officer Training”:   
Length: 14 Weeks                       
Location: Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec

*Phase II:* 
“Common Army Phase”:
Length: 2 months              
Location: Gagetown, New Brunswick

*Phase III: * 
“Infantry Officer Training I”: 
Length: 2 months                                
Location: Gagetown, New Brunswick

*Phase IV:* 
“Infantry Officer Training II”: 
Length:  2 months                                   
Location: Gagetown, New Brunswick


Miscellaneous Facts:

*DEO Terms of Service * 
Length: 9 years

*Starting Rank:*
A)During Training: Officer Cadet
B)After Graduation: 2nd Lieutenant
C) Initial Standard Employment: Lieutenant
D) After 2-3 Years Employment: Captain

*Pay: * 
A) During Training: $1,415-$2,557/month (Depending on offer given)
B) After Graduation: $4,055-$4,479/month (Depending on offer given)
C) Standard Employment: $4,419-$4,722/month (Depending on offer given)
D) After Promotion to Captain: $5,6022/month

*Second Language Training:*
A) Location: Main school in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec
B) Length: Up to 7 months (They try to do it between BOTC and CAP)
C) Needs to be completed before you reach Major.

*Exemptions for Cost of Room/Board During Training*
-If provide proof of rent/residence in Quebec, (ex. Mail with address or Lease agreement) Then cost of room/board in St Jean can be exempted.
-If provide proof of rent/residence in New-Brunswick, (ex. Mail with address or Lease agreement) Then cost of room/board in Gagetown can be exempted.

*Common Law Qualifications:*
-Now only need to be proof of common law status for 6 months
-Proof includes Mail with both names on it or Lease agreement
-Both partners can go into CF base/office and sign a statement vowing their common law status which can be ratified.


Hope this helps.....


----------



## Greymatters (31 Mar 2008)

I think to be more useful this should be at least identified as 'Infantry Officer-related information in the title line...


----------



## Celticgirl (31 Mar 2008)

I wasn't asked ANY of these things on my interview.  :clown:


----------



## VM (31 Mar 2008)

Are all DEO terms of service 9 years in length? Or are there terms of service around 6 years in length?


----------



## ghyslyn (31 Mar 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I wasn't asked ANY of these things on my interview.  :clown:



Ditto, but nonetheless I find it all to be useful information for you to know anyways.


----------



## KMJAB (31 Mar 2008)

In my experience, the background knowledge you have listed was asked about primarily to show that you cared enough to research what you were getting into, and to some extent, *knew* what you were getting into. The most important thing is not being 100% correct, but showing that you put some time and effort into learning about the job. Clearly, you have done that, good work!

As to the 100% accuracy, 

As you read the boards, (you have read the boards right?) you will realise that there is often more than one answer. Sometimes the different answers are all still correct (for certain situations), and sometimes they are wrong. For example, I just enrolled and was told that I will be paid at 2LT for the BMOQ phase, not Ocdt and being backpaid on completion (Whoo-hoo). That doesn't mean that everyone or even anyone else will, I attribute it to the "black box" of army regs. I have been told that SLT will be offered, even though I am combat arms and posts around here have sworn up and down I will not be doing SLT. 

It doesn't mean that I am counting my chickens, I have budgeted for the scenario of Ocdt pay and both doing SLT and skipping it, and will retain that plan until I actually start receiving money and finish phase 4. I think a few grains of salt are always in order. 

Either way, enjoy the interview. If you are honest and enthusiastic, it will go smoothly. I would personally suggest that you focus more on the questions of why are you joining, and what leadership experience you offer.

Some DEO (CELE apps for some reason) ARE just 6 years, ROTP is 13 (4 school + 9) Most are 9 though.

Cheers


----------



## bbell (31 Mar 2008)

I was asked to sum up everything I knew about the position and training (DEO Infantry). They did not ask for the interview sheet, but i gave it to them anyway. I guess the question you have to ask yourself is: if you're applying to something that is going to become 9 years of life you should have some idea, before hand, about what you're going into. good luck.


----------



## Greymatters (31 Mar 2008)

bbell said:
			
		

> I was asked to sum up everything I knew about the position and training (DEO Infantry). They did not ask for the interview sheet, but i gave it to them anyway. I guess the question you have to ask yourself is: if you're applying to something that is going to become 9 years of life you should have some idea, before hand, about what you're going into. good luck.



Well put!  

Unlike those of us who joined on the spur of the moment and had little or no idea what we were getting into...  ;D


----------



## coreymclean (1 Apr 2008)

Yes I agree with you all:

First I will modify the post to include "infantry officer information"
but some of it is still applicable to all....

Next I am and will continue to concentrate on the more personal questions that the form asks one to answer in suggestion to be prepared.....i did not post my answers to that because ........ahhh well because they are personal. However this is general stuff thatmany can benefit from in one way or another...

Cheers


----------



## Greymatters (1 Apr 2008)

Toilet Kavorka said:
			
		

> First I will modify the post to include *"infantry officere information"* but some of it is still applicable to all....



Hehe... you better fix that before someone starts making jokes about your potential...


----------



## medaid (1 Apr 2008)

Toilet Kavorka said:
			
		

> but some of it is still applicable to all....



No they're not.


----------



## coreymclean (1 Apr 2008)

Are you sure that none are not applicable to all????
what about the exemptions for room and board?? that seems applicable to all regardless of MOC???

I am really not trying to be a trouble maker or know it all here I just was hoping some of the info I gathered that took me some time could be of some use to others .....and even in my original post i warned people not to simply take this and do no research so I do not see why instead of constructive comments I seem to get "mainly" negative feedback.

Just trying to help....

Cheers


----------



## coreymclean (1 Apr 2008)

Toilet Kavorka said:
			
		

> Are you sure that none are not applicable to all????
> what about the exemptions for room and board?? and Qualification of common law status?? that seems applicable to all regardless of MOC???
> 
> I am really not trying to be a trouble maker or know it all here I just was hoping some of the info I gathered that took me some time could be of some use to others .....and even in my original post i warned people not to simply take this and do no research so I do not see why instead of constructive comments I seem to get "mainly" negative feedback.
> ...


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Apr 2008)

Toilet Kavorka said:
			
		

> Are you sure that none are not applicable to all????
> what about the exemptions for room and board?? that seems applicable to all regardless of MOC???
> 
> I am really not trying to be a trouble maker or know it all here I just was hoping some of the info I gathered that took me some time could be of some use to others .....and even in my original post i warned people not to simply take this and do no research so I do not see why instead of constructive comments I seem to get "mainly" negative feedback.
> ...



Sorry, TK. Speaking for myself, I was being facetious. Your original title was a bit misleading as you had not included "infantry officer", but I see that you fixed it.

Some of that info will definitely be useful to infantry officers, although I would hope that any officer candidate or recruit is doing his/her own research and already knows what he/she is getting into with regards to those details you have included above. The interviewer will likely ask for some of that information to see if you did indeed check things out. I was asked about the training and salary, where I could be working (environments, not locations), and what I think the job entails (duties, day-to-day tasks, etc.). I was also asked what I thought were qualities that someone in that trade needed to be successful. I was then asked what traits I thought *I* possessed that would make *me* a good candidate for the trade. After that, there were a series of Behavioural Inventory-type questions - "Tell me about a time when...". I was a little surprised to get BI questions in a military interview, but for officers I can see where it is advantageous. They want to get a full grasp of your experience and leadership potential in a very short time. Finally, I was asked some basic questions about the military including why I wanted to be in the military and whether or not I understood what I was signing on for. The interview probably lasted an hour or more. 

Good luck.


----------



## coreymclean (2 Apr 2008)

No problem Celticgirl,  my issue really was not with your post

I thank you however for the more detailed response this time .....I have been going through those types of questions all day and feel pretty good about my interview tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Kruggle (2 Apr 2008)

Seems like you have been doing your homework! Good luck on your interview tomorrow!


----------



## coreymclean (2 Apr 2008)

Ok so just an update....

Had my medical and Interview today

Medical: passed no issues
Interview: Passed again, only they had issues reaching some of my references so i will be giving them new ones to try tomorrow, and i should hear back concerning a job offer (or not :'() in 2-3weeks.

Note: the interviewer found it impressive that i had so much research for the position in question and related facts of military life/process.....so it looks like some of the above mentioned was very useful in the interview...

Cheers


----------

